# INxP - What the hell am I? Can't tell if I'm a thinker or feeler



## BirdJewelz (Jun 4, 2015)

Halp... 

For the past few day I've been driving myself nuts trying to figure out if i'm an INFP or an INTP. It's honestly very difficult to tell if I am an Fi user or a Ti user throughout my research. I am a 22 year old female who is extremely curious, analytical, and artistic. I like birds, drawing and philosophy. Whenever something catches my interest, I have to know everything about it. Though I love to learn, I do have Discalculia and ADD. Social situations also give me anxiety since they never come naturally to me. However, If i'm around friends, I can talk freely about anything. Intelligent conversations are my favorite and small talk is extremely boring. I have been told that I am blunt, smart, gullible, quirky, quiet, cold, and polite. It's also very easy for me to pick stance on anything and I've found it difficult to hold an opinion on anything. I'm anything but emotionless though and can get depressed out of the blue.

So yeah... I have no idea what to think haha.


----------



## Thinker of Many Thoughts (Oct 17, 2015)

You sound quite a bit like me actually. In my mind, the fact that you are confused is a good sign. Either you are an INTP with a well-developed F function, or you're an INFP with a well-developed T function. Balance is a good thing. No-one is completely one type; I, for instance, am an artistic INTP. I love the arts, and science just isn't my thing; which sounds strange coming from an INTP. But I also like to apply logic to the arts. 

One difference I found which distinguished T and F quite well is this: If a friend was unhappy with their life (career, family etc.), an F would look at the friend's outlook and attitude, and consider what they could do differently. A T would most likely pinpoint issues in the external world that could be making the friend unhappy, theorise a bit - then come up with some solutions to those issues. Would you look inward to your friend for a solution, or outward to the world for one? 

Other than that, I'm not really sure. It's a tricky thing. What do you come up with most frequently on tests?


----------



## BirdJewelz (Jun 4, 2015)

In the past I have gotten INFP but very close to a T. Lately I have a gotten a lot of INTP answers.

When I try to help a friend or family member, I try to advise them or relate to them. I feel weird getting on a touchy feely level since it makes me feel exposed. When people act very emotional about stuff, it angers me for some reason. For example, if I see someone being overly affectionate or "lovey" towards anyone I start to feel disgusted and think its irrational though I know being affectionate is human nature. In relationships, I have no problem being physically affectionate, "cutesy", or "giggly", but I can get uncomfortable expressing it verbally. At home I tend to distance myself from people. I hate when people are gushy with me. It just makes me feel uncomfortable. At the same time, I need them to know that I still appreciate them. I also have a short fuse and can get angry quickly. If someone says something that I think is stupid, I have a terrible urge to mock them or point out their mistake. I try not to though since there is no point in hurting other people's feelings.

Now what I'm about to say is a bit insane... 
The problem is, I can no longer take the tests seriously because I can clearly distinguish the difference between T and F, I and E, and J and P questions. Because of that, I'm afraid of being subconsciously bias... If that makes any sense. Basically I analyze the living crap out of everything and can no longer tell how I actually feel about it. All I want to know is the truth about something and a way for me to reason with it. I'm beginning to wonder if that thinking pattern is common in Ti users. Since I'm skeptical and always need to rationalize everything I do, I'm beginning to doubt I'm an INFP. Maybe I'm wrong and I'm just an air-headed, paranoid INTJ.

Oh yeah, I also feel like I know everything and nothing at the same time.


----------



## Thinker of Many Thoughts (Oct 17, 2015)

Hmm... you sound more like an INTP to me. I'm no expert, however; it's just a lot of what you said sounds like myself. I try to empathise with people, and I recognise the importance of affection and emotion - but I wouldn't be the kind of person to put my arm around someone who was upset and comfort them. INTPs can get angry rather easily if someone criticises their work or thought process (usually in a non-constructive way), otherwise we tend to be quite laid-back. What you said about wanting to correct people sounds very INTP... 

Perhaps you are an INTP with well developed social skills. Someone who perceives emotion as "illogical", but tries to help anyway. I understand what you mean about bias. After a while, it can become quite easy to manufacture a desirable answer on the test. 

Your last line resonates a lot with me as well. I have periods where I feel I know the world quite well (very well even...), then someone comes along and says something which shatters the entire logical framework inside my head. After that, I'm left to rebuild from square one.


----------



## BirdJewelz (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm glad this brings closure to my concern. It's something that I seriously need out of my system.


----------



## Most Awesome Flyer (Sep 28, 2015)

Are you in alot of stress lately?


----------



## BirdJewelz (Jun 4, 2015)

I was stressed out for about a week or two. I had too much time on my hands. Things are looking better now. I took the enneagram test and I got 9 as the highest score and 5 for the second highest. Both were very close in score.


----------



## Most Awesome Flyer (Sep 28, 2015)

Okeay, I was wondering if you were stressed lately because it appears as if when someone is stressed, that person is likely to show negative traits of the opposite type so feelers would use their underdeveloped thinking function and thinkers would use their underdeveloped feeling function, maybe that is the case with you?


----------



## owl_geegev (Oct 24, 2015)

I can totally relate to you. I do not fit the INTP stereotype, which states that INTPs are all good at math. I am not good at math at all! But I'm enthralled by topics like philosophy especially with metaphysics and I find great joy in searching and widening my knowledge in esoteric topics. I may not be good at math but I love to look at patterns and analyze trends and make out of this world assumptions. "What ifs always dominate my mind." When it comes to dealing with my emotions, I usually use rationalization but at times I use sublimation. I have an INTP-like tendency to analyze my emotions in a scientific point of view, however at times I tend to act like how they describe INFPs. I write what's on my head. I put on my philosopher cap or I grab a guitar or play the piano and pour everything there. Music and meditation help me to relax. After having done all these things, I usually go to my friends and spend most of my time with them. I laugh and make jokes like something really amazing happened. I cry, but not in front of people. I cry at night when everyone's asleep. (But when I'm happy everyone will really know.) However, I like bad vibes sometimes because I can wield something artistic out of them. But I don't like body contact and and drama. I love research. I love knowledge. I just want to gain understanding. Sometimes, I do not feel anymore. That's why I like to experience something different, something awesome (for research and art). Like you, I love intellectual conversations. I get this surge of energy after having been subjected to mind-blowing topics about science, philosophy, psychology, conspiracy theories... I appear really bored and unfeeling when subjected to small talk. I am dense and always in the clouds Yes, they also say that I'm blunt but sweet. I'm boyish but I like to wear pastel colors and clips and I like cute things (for cosplay maybe). I am childish but serious and deep. Most people say I'm weird though. It's so confusing.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

You do sound more like an INTP to me. But I'd need more information to be more sure. Like maybe answer a questionnaire if you want more help? Or if you could just describe you relate or don't relate to each function.


----------



## BirdJewelz (Jun 4, 2015)

Most Awesome Flyer said:


> Okeay, I was wondering if you were stressed lately because it appears as if when someone is stressed, that person is likely to show negative traits of the opposite type so feelers would use their underdeveloped thinking function and thinkers would use their underdeveloped feeling function, maybe that is the case with you?


Whenever I'm in a bad mood I need to talk to someone about how I feel. I'll usually say "I'm in a really bad mood and I don't know why." My dad and sister always think I'm in a bad mood because I have a serious face on but thats not always the case. When they accuse me of being mad or sad, I get angry. 

When I'm in a good mood and express it I can appear warm. I'm not sure if thats Fi or a well developed Fe. I feel like I go through the motions with it though... But yeah, if I zone out and start to think, everyone thinks I'm pissed.

Here's my INFP side:

When I see someone sad and can relate to them, I try to comfort and talk to them. It makes me feel good after, knowing I can help someone.

One of my sisters is an INFJ and we have butt heads since we were young. Is that typical of INTPs or INFPs when interacting with INFJs? INFJs are the one type I have found myself having huge altercations with. I'm also slightly jealous of them too. They seem too perfect :frustrating:. I have one who is a friend whom I get along with very well though. It just gets to me when they try to "help you" in public. I find it unintentionally condescending and I always mistake it for that. I have a huge fear of being thought of as stupid.

Also, what do INTP faces look like compared to INFP faces?

This stuff is really fun to learn about


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

BirdJewelz said:


> Halp...
> 
> For the past few day I've been driving myself nuts trying to figure out if i'm an INFP or an INTP. It's honestly very difficult to tell if I am an Fi user or a Ti user throughout my research. I am a 22 year old female who is extremely curious, analytical, and artistic. I like birds, drawing and philosophy. Whenever something catches my interest, I have to know everything about it. Though I love to learn, I do have Discalculia and ADD. Social situations also give me anxiety since they never come naturally to me. However, If i'm around friends, I can talk freely about anything. Intelligent conversations are my favorite and small talk is extremely boring. I have been told that I am blunt, smart, gullible, quirky, quiet, cold, and polite. It's also very easy for me to pick stance on anything and I've found it difficult to hold an opinion on anything. I'm anything but emotionless though and can get depressed out of the blue.
> 
> So yeah... I have no idea what to think haha.


This doesn't tell me anything of value. 

Introverted Feeling (Fi) vs. Introverted Thinking (Ti)

https://www.reddit.com/r/mbti/comments/28b8s5/fi_vs_ti/


----------



## isamanthax (Mar 22, 2016)

This is a lot like me... I think when I feel and feel when I think. Well shit.


----------

